# Anyone got a BFP from a FET from the same batch as their BFN fresh cycle?



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi i got a BFN after having 2x 3day embies transferred. They were all a good grade and 1x 8cell 1x 9cell. The consultant said we would get pregnant   
I have 6 frosties and looking to have a FET but can't find any success stories after a BFN from the same batch. Is the chance of getting a BFP lower now?
I just need something to focus on at this hard time.


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey,

We have had a BFP from FET following a bfn from the same fresh cycle.

We had 1 fresh 3 day emby (9 cells grade 1) transferred but gave us a bfn... We froze the other 2 which were both 3 day 1x8 cell grade 1 and 1x7 cell grade 2. The 7 cell didn't survive but the 8 cell gave us our BFP!

It does work... Wish you all the best

K


----------



## lozshaw (Aug 7, 2011)

hi
I got a bfp from the same batch as my bfn fresh cycle, had two implanted, both took, but only have one viable preg.  Im 9 weeks preg and nervously awaiting my 12 week scan.  stay positive and good luck


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Missy - I've known of a few who've got a BFN from a 'fresh' cycle but then gone on to have a BFP from a 'FET' cycle.  


One has lovely twin boys!


Mini xx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Hi Missy
I had a BFN with my fresh cycle in May/June with my 2 best embies out of a batch of 9.  We then went on to NFET in August - we had 2 "Good" embies and 5 "Fair", however it was pot luck which came out of the freezer and we ended up having 2 "fair" 3 day 10 cell embies put back in.

I'm now 7 weeks pregnant and due to go in for my early scan tomorrow.....am bricking it!


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

hi missy, i had a failed fresh icsi cycle in may and had 3 frosties and got my bfp in august from my fet cycle some people say that fet works better than fresh due to not putting all the strain of the meds and ec on your body so therefore your body is in a more natural state. i didn't use no meds at all for my fet and just went completely with my own cycle. good luck to you and i hope you will be celebrating your bfp soon.


----------



## catherino (Jun 16, 2010)

missy i have been wondering the same. I hav got one day 6 blast and 2 day 5 blasts not sure on cells. Am i right in thinking that you can only hav natural fet if you ovulate naturally? The nhs did various tests ages ago and said i wasn't but was alot heavier then so i dont actually no if i do or not now Xx


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey Missy,

It should not be a problem as what might have looked like the best embies at Day 3 fresh, may not have been in a few days and equally those that are frozen could easily thaw and become your long awaited BFP   

I am really surprised that your consultant said you would get pregnant, as there are just no guarantees in this game.... I think its very mean and insensitive of the consultant. 

But who knows what the FET could bring 

I am 2ww-ing now for a FET and they transferred on Day 3 a 10cell and a morula! Previous transfers (fresh or frozen) were never this good, but there are so many other factors to consider (for me mainly lining thickness i think) that I dont know whether to hope that my chances are better/same...

good luck with everything hun,
aissha


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thankyou so much ladies. Was so worried about it but now i feel so much better.    
Good luck with your pregnancy's or with your tests


----------



## buis (Jul 25, 2007)

yes yes yes, i have twice, maybe some of us just get pg better when not up to the eyeballs on drugs and are more relaxed. it can and does happen. good luck, no reason why not.


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Hi Missy

We had a fresh ICSI which failed, then a year later we used our frosties and are now expecting a little boy!!

Stay positive for your frosties, I believe my body couldnt cope with a fresh cycle but a FET is much less stress on your body etc.

Good Luck xxx

Oh PS: our fresh ones were 3 days a 8 cell and 7 cell and our frozen ones were 3 days a 7 cell and a 6 cell x


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thankyou ladies and congratulations to you both.  
Were your FET med or natural if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## buis (Jul 25, 2007)

hi there,
with my first they tried to do a natural and wernt happy how it was going for me so turned it into a medicated. the second i kind of opted for med as it had worked before and we were comuting from france and didnot  want to start nat and then go med which would make time away from home so much longer. however for me med was great as it is slightly more drugs etc but alot less than fresh.


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thankyou buis, still don't know which one to do but hopefully will work it. Still waiting on the clinic for my follow up and my FET won't be until Dec so have time to decide.


----------



## buis (Jul 25, 2007)

sorry got cut short there yesterday. which ever you do think it is alot less stress full than a fresh cyle and i was told no less liky to work, think the 'risky' bit is the defrosting. good luck and hope it all works out for you really soon.
buis


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Pls do not worry, I am sitting by my 4.5 yr old FET after a miscarriage/failed fresh cycle.  They transferred 3 embies 2 took and 1 survived and was born 8 lbs 12 oz and is an amazing child.  Along with that we donated remaining frozen embies to friend (1 yr later) she transferred 2 embies and she has 2 beautiful children after FET so only good thoughts for you and much angle dust for your success.  
Virginia


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, i know its late to post but my story was i got a BFN from my fresh cycle, with 10 embies frozen. first FET was a chemical (too low a HCG to maintain), 2nd Fet same result, we had used 6 of our 10 by this time but only lost 1 in the thaw, we then had further tests and found out i had a problem maintaining a pregnancy, i have a genetic problem which causes early miscarraige. 
3rd FET we decided to thaw 2 embies both were 2 day 4 cell, thawed perfectly and are now 3 year old twin boys.I added a junior aspirin daily to 34 weeks to maintain the pregnancy. 
Good luck with your next cycle, I think your clinic were very naughty to say it would work first tme, we are all having treatment due to problems how do they know it will work. it's a lottery and some of us get very lucky.
I did medicated FET, all my clinic did as it enables them to time the transfer to their schedule, natural has to match your cycle so transfers can be on weekends etc.


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thankyou all for replying you have made me feel much more positive and congratulations on your little ones and sorry for the ones that didn't work out.   
I'd love to do a natural one but as you say they can control your cycle better on a medicated one. I'll see what they say when i eventually get my follow up!
I have 6 @ 3 days waiting for me on ice   
Thankyou ladies


----------

